

Ask HN: What tools do you use to switch between projects? - colemorrison

Hello HN,<p>I was wondering if anyone has any tools &#x2F; software they use to switch between projects?  I constantly find myself going between a variety of programs and associated setup to get started working on any particular avenue.  For example, I&#x27;ll need to be in design mode and have illustrator, fireworks, a number of webpages, and client requests open... and from there I&#x27;ll need to switch over to web dev which requires closing those and opening a few terminal screens, a text editor, associated web pages, etc...<p>After this cycle happens a bit, I start to go nuts.  Does anyone have any scripts or processes they use to control this??<p>Thanks!
======
jervisfm
If you are on mac or linux, you should check out virtual desktops /
workspaces. IIRC you can do the same thing on windows, but you would have to
use a third party utility.

~~~
colemorrison
Yep! I'm on mac. Virtual desktops? I'm guessing that is that weird eagle's eye
view that occurs. Just curious, how does that impact the performance of all of
the different workspaces if you have multiple?

~~~
jervisfm
Performance is pretty good -- AFAICK no worse than just running all the apps
in one desktop. Here is an article[1] that talks about doing kind of thing on
the mac.

[1] -
[http://www.maclife.com/article/howtos/how_use_spaces_mac_os_...](http://www.maclife.com/article/howtos/how_use_spaces_mac_os_x_lion)

